# MISC | Potable water on trains



## abhishek.jain203 (Jul 20, 2013)

There is a news that Indian Railways is planning to introduce potable water tap in coaches. Will it be sustainable? Is there any Railway in the world supplying potable drinking water tap in coaches? If so how is the system followed?

http://www.railelectrica.com/essential-amenities-for-railway-passenger/drinking-water-at-railway-station/


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

1520 mm long-haul trains usually do that - not only drinkable, but hot too. 1 reboiler per car, situated near conductor compartment.

I also hear Chinese trains tend to have this things, but at lower temperature, due to higher popularity of herbal teas, that require lower temperature to be prepared, compared to good old black tea, that requires 100 C.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

AFAIK Amtrak superliner and viewliner car bedroom accommodations have mini showers and toilets.

That would imply some source of potable water, but I don't know if there's a actual faucet and sink available. Never ridden in one.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Chinese trains generally have it so you can make tea, cup noodles, etc.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

#1. Use shorter thread titles.

#2. Follow thread naming conventions.

#3. Post to thread finder. 

I know I sound like a broken record, but please read that post at the top of the Railways Forum page that CLEARLY states what one must do.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Past Canadian rolling stock used to have a fountain with a dixie cup dispenser beside it in each coach. Nowadays, bottled water's sold to passengers.


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

And that's portable, too.


----------

